# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Харинама во Владивостоке

## Sergeй

Харе Кришна! Дорогие вайшнавы! Сегодня мы выложили 2 харинамы ятры Владивостока.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AiE...4&feature=plcp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSuG...c&feature=plcp

----------


## Константин Николаевич

Великолепно!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

здорово,а что во Владивостоке в июле так холодно? люди почти все в куртках ходят...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Похоже, что это монтаж из харинам в разные времена. В июле никто у нас в куртках не ходит, т.к. тепло и очень влажно.

----------


## Sergeй

Харинама снималась 1июля. В июне и в начале июля во Владивостоке бывает холодная и сырая погода.  В этот день было очень холодно.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Очень красиво
Видно, что преданные хотели, чтобы харинама отозвалась в душах людей и подумали о мелочах.
Даже матаджи в танце выстроены так, чтобы их сари сочетались по цвету. И вообще очень опрятно, ни футболок под сари, ни кофт вязаных сверху.

----------


## Джаяшри д.д.

> Очень красиво
> Видно, что преданные хотели, чтобы харинама отозвалась в душах людей и подумали о мелочах.
> 
> Да,харинамы во Владивостоке проходят каждый день, с середины марта по конец ноября,поэтому  у нас очень хороший слаженный коллектив,все постоянно думают как что-то улучшить,усовершенствовать.Певцы (почти все)с музыкальным образованием.Для девушек существует хореограф.Никто не пойдет танцевать впереди просто так,без обучения .Некоторые девушки занимаются индийскими танцами.
> 
> Даже матаджи в танце выстроены так, чтобы их сари сочетались по цвету.
> 
> 
> Каждый день мы созваниваемся и договариваемся в чем пойдем.У кого нет подходящих по цвету сари,выдаем(есть неплохая коллекция сари,которую пытаемся постоянно пополнять.На ролике красно-зеленая харинама и харинама-радуга.Было много разных.Самая красивая бело-голубая(ролик еще не готов),может скоро сделают и выложат.
> ...


Девушки у нас очень сознательные,никому и в голову не придет одеть футболку под сари летом.На случай плохой погоды есть одинаковые очень красивые белые кофточки,на холодную осень  одеваем короткие белые шубки,тоже неплохо смотрится,как снегурочки :smilies: 


Очень рады что вам понравилось,ждем ваших благославений на дальнейшее развитие и улучшение.

----------


## Sergeй

Матаджи Джаяшри права. В нашей ятре отличные, профессиональные  музыканты, которые составляют  костяк нашей группы «Чинтамани Бэнд». Без них не проходит ни одна харинама. Это такие преданные как, Шри Виграха пр.,Чандрабхану пр.,Махатма пр. Про каждого из них можно писать очень много. Но самый главный человек на харинаме, её движущая сила, вдохновитель и организатор это замечательная матаджи Джаяшри. Она вдохновляет всех прежде всего своим примером, энтузиазмом и огромной энергией.

----------


## Sergeй

ссылка на бело-голубую харинаму
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9s0h...feature=vmdshb

----------


## Sergeй

30.09.12 в Приморье прошёл экологический праздник "День Тигра". Преданные Владивостока вышли на харинаму
 04.11.12 Праздничная харинама в День народного единства в Партизанске:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T93x...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

День Тигра во Владивостоке. Праздничная харинама с тигром и тигрицей!

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Во Владивостоке проходят яркие зимние харинамы! Матаджи - снегурочки. Прабху - снеговички. Очень красиво!

----------


## Sergeй

30.09.12 в Приморье прошёл экологический праздник "День Тигра". Преданные Владивостока вышли на харинаму
04.11.12 Праздничная харинама в День народного единства в Партизанске:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T93xeHAx8ps 
Ссылка данная выше не работает

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

Харинама на пляже Шамора (Владивосток 2012)

----------

